# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  Arrow ORT-JTAG LG E900 , SE E10i [ X10 Mini ], LG RD3640 [CDMA] Repair Boot

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [03 AUG 2011]  De******ion :   *LG E900 Repair Boot**LG RD3640 Repair Boot [thx to : irfan123]**SE E10i [X10 Mini] Repair Boot*   Released Stuffs :   LG E900 JTAG Pinout / Repair File / Full Flash / Repair Manual /SMLG RD3640 JTAG Pinout / Full Flash / Repair ManualSony Ericsson E10i JTAG Pinout / Repair File / Repair Manual   *Sony Ericsson E10i :*  Security area damaged phones at [0x00100000] neccessary to build security area which is not supported with this updateORT JTAG will repair phone's damaged boot area and let you flash again !   *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Discussion :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ORT Team News and Blog  :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## narosse27

*بارك الله فيك<*

----------

